# Another Ryanair on-line check in question:passport only valid for 4 days after return



## sam h

I did a search but I can't seem to find a definite answer.  I found an old thread which said the passport must be valid for a certain amount of time after the travel date.

My passport expires on the 3rd August - my travel dates are 20th to 29th July.

I would rather wait and replace my passport later in the year as I have to get passports for each of my kids also (currently on my passport).  I don;t want to be in a position where I have to continue to replace their passports every 3 years in the middle of the summer, hence, I'd rather apply in October/November.  From what Ryanair have listed below, there is no mention of a time frame for which the passport has to be valid for anymore - but I don't want to find out there is some small print at the airport.

Can anyone advise for definite?    Thanks




> *Who can check-in online and what travel documents are accepted?*
> 
> Passengers using online check-in must present one of the below travel documents along with their printed online boarding pass at both airport security and the boarding gate. The passenger’s travel document details must match the details printed on their online boarding pass.
> *All non EU/EEA passengers must have their online boarding pass checked and stamped at the Document/Visa Check Desk before going through airport security*
> *TRAVEL DOCUMENTS ACCEPTED WHEN USING ONLINE CHECK-IN ARE:*
> 
> 
> *A valid passport* – ( see below - */and ** below)
> *A valid National Identity Card* issued by the government of a European Economic Area (EEA) country. (Only the following EEA countries issue National Identity Cards acceptable for carriage on Ryanair flights: Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Finland, France, Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Estonia, Hungary, Italy, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Malta, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland)
> *A valid German Government issued Kinderausweis travel document*
> *A valid Italian Certificato Di Nascita* which has been endorsed as "VALIDO PER L'ESPATRIO" valid for travel and signed by "IL QUESTORE". It is the passenger's personal responsibility to ensure that this document meets the requirements of immigration and other governmental authorities at the destination airport - see ** below.
> *A valid UN Refugee Convention Travel Document* – (issued in accordance with Article 28(1) of the 1951 UN Convention, by a Government in place of a valid passport.)
> *A valid Convention Travel Document* – (issued in accordance with Article 27 of the 1954 UN Convention for Stateless Persons, by a contracting state in place of a valid passport)
> * It is acceptable for children under 16 to travel if they are included on the valid passport of the parent with whom they are travelling-
> ** During the online check-in process the accompanying parent’s travel document details must be duplicated in the child’s document details section
> Passenger can check-in online for one of both of their flights from 15 days prior up to 4 hours before the scheduled flight departure time of the flight.
> Online check-in closes 4 hours prior to flight departure. However, once a passenger has checked in online (up to 4 hours prior to the scheduled flight time) the boarding pass can be reprinted up to 40 minutes before scheduled flight departure time.
> Passengers who do not bring their printed boarding passes to the airport will be required to pay a Boarding Car Re-Issue Fee in order to receive a new boarding pass. This facility is available up to 40 minutes prior to the scheduled flight departure This facility is available up to 40 minutes prior to the scheduled flight departure [broken link removed]
> Please note that the following passengers cannot use Online Check-in:
> 
> 
> Children aged between 14 and 15 years travelling alone. *PLEASE NOTE* - no new bookings for unaccompanied minors will be accepted from the 20th May onwards and Ryanair will NO LONGER accept unaccompanied minors under the age of 16 for travel on Ryanair flights from the 1st October 2009 onwards
> Passengers travelling with a driving licence as their form of photo-ID.


----------



## TheShark

*Re: Another Ryanair on-line check in questionassport only valid for 4 days after re*

Once your Passport is valid when you travel you will have no problems.
Has been discussed here many times.


----------



## sam h

*Re: Another Ryanair on-line check in questionassport only valid for 4 days after re*

Cheers - I just wanted to double check - Ryanairs T&C's are vast an d varied.  So when I came across an old post saying it must be valid for 15day (I think) after the return date - I got nervous and want to be sure I'm not missing something.  

I don't fancy being stranded abroad with the kids on tow.


----------



## Allen

*Re: Another Ryanair on-line check in questionassport only valid for 4 days after re*

I understand that some *countries* require the passport to be valid for some time after you are due to leave the country.  Shouldn't apply in the EU though.


----------



## Vinnie_cork

*Re: Another Ryanair on-line check in questionassport only valid for 4 days after re*

Why not phone the passport office and double check... Better sure than sorry, and if need be you have plenty of time to get a new one if you have to do it now. I got mine within 2 weeks of ordering it. It does not have to be out of date to renew it so dont wait till last minute.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Another Ryanair on-line check in questionassport only valid for 4 days after re*



Vinnie_cork said:


> Why not phone the passport office and double check... Better sure than sorry, and if need be you have plenty of time to get a new one if you have to do it now. I got mine within 2 weeks of ordering it. It does not have to be out of date to renew it so dont wait till last minute.


 
If you want information about specific countries or airlines contact the airline or embassy.

The rules and laws change the whole time and the only ones with the information are the airline or embassy.......


----------



## TheShark

*Re: Another Ryanair on-line check in questionassport only valid for 4 days after re*



Allen said:


> I understand that some *countries* require the passport to be valid for some time after you are due to leave the country.  Shouldn't apply in the EU though.


This only applies to Visa applications , once the OP is travelling within the EU on a valid EU passport there will not be a problem.


----------



## harvey

*Re: Another Ryanair on-line check in questionassport only valid for 4 days after re*

Yes it more down to the individual countries visa requirements. I know Czech Republic is one.I thought that someone had done up a list of the countries and the passport validity before but I can't find it.


----------



## pgw152

*Here's a daft scenario*

I've started the Ryanair check-in process, but did not complete the check-in. i.e. I have entered the passport details, but I did not click on the final check-in button, because I had realised that I had put in a wrong Passport Expiry date.

I'm definitely not checked in, because if I start the check-in procedure again, I don't get the re-print option, I get the check-in option.

BUT, I can't change the erroneous passport expiry date... Doing the process again on a fresh booking, I read the message that says "if details are entered incorrectly, please call Ryanair customer centre".

You can never be sure with Ryanair, but I doubt there will be a fee for clearing the details I entered or changing the expiry date to the correct one (there is an uncheck fee, but that's not applicable as I'm not checked in)

Thing is, I don't really want to call Ryanair at a cost of XXp per minute (10p or some such?) and hold for 30 minutes just to sort this out.

As I'm only flying within the EU (Dublin-UK-Dublin) I doubt this will matter and I could complete the check in with the wrong expiry date (that is incidentally well in the future) and it won't be checked and/or "who gives a monkey's that the expiry date entered does not match the expiry date on the passport, because the passport (UK in denomination and issuance) is very valid for the travel"

I thought maybe that initiating a name change process (without going through with it/paying for it) might clear the details I'd entered, but it doesn't (the name change process cannot be started with passenger details entered on to the booking)

What do you reckon from a legal standpoint? Check in and fly with the wrong expiry date in place? Surely, it's not really against the Ts & Cs as the expiry date matching online/document is a non-issue for EU travel as long as the passport is valid? Try and email Ryanair to sort it, cos maybe it's breaking a T and C and that is cause to invalidate the booking? (probably not legal to cancel my booking for this, but it would cause me hassle at the time). I will actually be at Dublin Airport before the flight date and might ask the Ticket Desk at Dublin airport about it. They're pretty helpful there.

Please don't reply and say "call Ryanair, it'll only cost you about £5 and £5 is not much for peace of mind"      It is a valid point, but I'm not really writing this for peace of mind, just writing it for some sort of pedantic discussion on the ins and outs of this.


----------



## EvilDoctorK

Based on my (thankfully limited) Ryanair experiences your passport will be subject to a very cursory glance by their staff as you board the aircraft (assuming you're travelling with just hand luggage) and at most they're glancing at the name to see does it match the name on the boarding pass .. I would be highly surprised if they noticed the expiry date discrepancy at all


----------



## pgw152

Hi EDK,
Thanks for that. That indeed is my experience of travelling with Ryanair also.
Anybody got any thoughts on the legal position if it was spotted and boarding was denied?
Once, 2 of my friends were travelling on the same booking and they got the details in the reverse order. i.e. friend1 had all the details of friend2 and vice versa. They got through OK after a little chat to the staff at the gate to explain their accidental worngful entering of passenger details. That would seem to suggest that the staff check of the passport can override some erroneous passenger details being entered. I'd hope that this discretion of the staff is applicable for such understandable errors due to their being no legal grounds for denying boarding for such errors.


----------

